# alternative dämpfer für 2010er meta 6 xl



## brillenboogie (4. April 2011)

moin!

würde in meinem 2010er meta 6 xl gern mal nen anderen dämpfer probieren.  hab da an nen manitou evolver isx-6 oder besser noch nen swinger coil 6  way gedacht. nachdem ich gerade alles relevante hier im forum und im  commencal owners club forum gelesen hab, weiß ich leider immer noch  nicht, ob obengenannte dämpfer in meinen rahmen passen.
ins 07er (?) meta 5 geht der evolver offensichtlich rein, aber da ist  das linkage schlanker. im 08er 666 musste ein user das linkage  nachbearbeiten, um einen van r unterzubringen. viel mehr hab ich leider  nicht rausbekomen...
hoffe, hier kann mir jemand weiter helfen!

gruß
tim


----------



## brillenboogie (8. April 2011)

kann mir jetzt selbst antworten: ein evolver passt definitiv nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

